# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  > [SOLVED] How to combine If and Substitute in Excel

## alonecupid

Dear everyone, please help me the difficulties in Excel that i can't find the solution last days.

I want to combine If and Substitue in excel to replace the content that i want in the message as :

" Thank you letter from Company Ltd. - Mr ABC - Director Company XXX ....... "



I want Mr ABC will be replaced by Mr DEF and if B6 is blank (without Company), the content will delete Director Company XXX ....

----------


## FDibbins

Hi, welcome to the forum  :Smilie: 

Not really sure I understand what you want, but try this...

="Thank you etc etc Company LTD - "&A5&IF(B5=""," - Director Company "&B5)

----------


## shukla.ankur281190

Me too May be
Try



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## alonecupid

> Me too May be
> Try
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Please Login or Register  to view this content.
> ```



It's great, many thanks All with your support.

----------


## shukla.ankur281190

Glad it helps you  :Smilie:

----------

